# Seeing if anyone here might be interested.



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

If anyone is interested I am considering selling my 09 Orbea Orca 54cm frame. It has one crack in the frame, and a crack in the fork. It can be repaired by Calfee and other carbon repair places. I loved this frame, and I would repair it except that I wouldn't want to race it again and risk cracking it after repairing it, and it seems like too nice of a bike to have as a back up and going to waste in my apartment. I would also probably trade for a decent TT frame. I'm not 100% sure on a price yet, but just contact me and we can talk. Forward this to anyone interested.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a question. Have you explored crash replacing the frame? I believe Orbea does have a policy if you deal with their rep through your LBS. you may even be able to crash replace, and pay the difference for an Ordu frame, possibly for little more than the crash replacement cost of the equally priced Orca. Seems to me you'll eat a lot of cost for selling a damaged frame, and then you have to shell out for the TT frame.

Otherwise good luck and sorry to hear about the bike. I hope you get everything resolved.


----------



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

i tried to talk to them, and they were going to do cost on another orca frame. I didn't even think about a tt bike back then. Problem now is that the shop I bought it from is no longer dealing orbea.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Any LBS that deals Orbea can talk to Orbea for you. Since you're looking to crash replace a frame, they should be able to handle it. It's not a warranty claim. Find a local shop and give it a go, it may be the most cost effective solution. If not, email Orbea directly and they will definitely let you know. Probably refer you to a local shop. 

I don't believe this should present a problem for you. Again good luck and there are many helpful people on this forum so if you have more questions, do ask.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Just curious..did the cracks form on their own from racing or was it from a crash?


----------



## celeste55 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah I emailed Orbea back again, so we'll see. Yes they did happen from a crash. They're surprisingly small too.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Let us know how it turns out. I haven't heard much about their current policy on replacing damaged frames so I'd be curious to know what they quote you. (I'm working getting better insurance on my Orca and R3 and I want to get some reasonable estimates to repair it should something happen to the Orca. My R3 on the other hand was ridden twice before I got hit, i'm now well aware of the replacement costs of one of them! thank goodness for insurance).


----------



## rbarrosa (Jun 25, 2006)

*My experice after crashing my 2009 Orca...*

I crashed my Orca in a race in Feb and damaged the top tube whent he handle bar hit it as I hit the deck. Not a lot of damage just raised some layer of the fiber. I took it to my LBS and they talked with Orbea. The crash replacement I was quoted was cost for a new 2010 frame which is $2000 ( iI believe the 2010 frames are going for around 2800). I opted to go for the fix through Calfee for 500 (repair a painted/finish). I got my bike back about 3 weeks ago and have ridden it pretty hard since (although no races) and so far so good no noticeable difference in any way and the repair does come with a warranty (I think its 5 years) from Calfee.

I do think Calfee would repair the fork as it is too diffcult to make a reliable repair there.

So depending on where and how much damage there isthe damage is I would look at getting a new fork and getting a repair should be the cheapest way to get back on the bike. Unless you prefer to following you time trial interests.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

rbarrosa - thanks for sharing your experience. I'd been curious if that was still the case - not that I have had any problems with my Orca.

$2k seems fairly reasonable, about 30% off MSRP seems to be pretty standard, same on Cervelo (I just found that out the hard way). 

I suggested he expore it because usually the company will let you switch to any frameset in their lineup, so it might give him a cheaper route to switching bikes. 

Calfee does do awesome work though from what i've heard.


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was in Davis the day before the Amgen Breakaway from cancer ride and saw a sweet looking Orca, he told me his Onix TDF cracked while he was in SoCal for a ride... they had a Orca Frame and swapped it out for 1800.00. He was stoked.
It was all done within two days. He said it was an upgrade to a warranty claim.

Nice Service LBS!





WhyRun said:


> rbarrosa - thanks for sharing your experience. I'd been curious if that was still the case - not that I have had any problems with my Orca.
> 
> $2k seems fairly reasonable, about 30% off MSRP seems to be pretty standard, same on Cervelo (I just found that out the hard way).
> 
> ...


----------

